# NAA Dress Code



## Blunt Arrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Everytime I go to a shoot and see the way people are dressed I laugh to myself. I think this NAA dress code is a joke.

You can wear white,tan, or navy pants; and any color shirt you want. This to me is a waste of time. There was a time when everyone was dressed in white and that was something to see. If it were up to me I would think tan or khaki pants would be the best pant choice and a white shirt. Also the shirts should not have any company logo's. We don't need to know who the company shooters are.

I also remember when bow limbs didn't have the company name all over them. Now it's an art form. Everything is about advertising and I don't like being a walking billboard when I'm not being paid for it.

Whoever came up with this dress code should take a good hard look the next time you or the group of you go to shoot and find a way to improve on it.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Seriously...wear whatever you want imo. 

Those people who showed up to shoot their bow the best they can ain't worried about what color underwear the other guys are wearing.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

scarletarrows said:


> seriously...wear whatever you want imo.
> 
> Those people who showed up to shoot their bow the best they can ain't worried about what color underwear the other guys are wearing.


Excellent


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

If I had to wear an all white outfit..........I would NEVER attend a shoot. I go to shoots to shoot my bow and talk with friends, not to judge folks on how they are dressed. Seems like we have a lot bigger fish to fry than what people wear when they shoot. I honestly love looking through all the "Archery" magazines from the 60's and seeing pics of shoots, but we need to be honest; how many people (under 60) would actually dress that way to shoot? I make sure I wear decent clothes when I shoot, because I am proud, but it doesn't matter to me what others wear at all. Viva la difference!

Matt


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i think this could be a cultural thing....some countries have a "dress up" culture while others don't....to each his own..

i personally like to use an all-white outfit whenever i can---unless the field is muddy!!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Blunt Arrow said:


> Everytime I go to a shoot and see the way people are dressed I laugh to myself. I think this NAA dress code is a joke.
> 
> You can wear white,tan, or navy pants; and any color shirt you want. This to me is a waste of time. There was a time when everyone was dressed in white and that was something to see. If it were up to me I would think tan or khaki pants would be the best pant choice and a white shirt. Also the shirts should not have any company logo's. We don't need to know who the company shooters are.
> 
> ...


It must have looked sharp in the day. Today, Nascar and contemporary graphics like skateboards, TV commericals and movies like Avatar are mind boggling. I would not be surprised to see animated moving graphics on clothing. I assume it already exists. The expectations of up and coming archers are very high. They are the future and they have a way about them. In my little pea brain I think black pants (actually any solid color) should be added to the code. Some golfers look like clowns but for the most part, they are sharp and many make a good living with their clothing lines.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

Sorry, but I grew up during the tyranny of school dress codes and think its a complete waste of time and energy. 

Create a dress code and someone will find a way to walk the line. Worry about things that matter.:teeth:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'll never forget a comment my brother made about the dress code at the first fita event he attended (come to think of it, it was the first one I attended to!). It was at the Tx Shootout in '04 and I went shopping for shorts after shooting one day. I told him I was looking for khaki shorts because they were going to change the dress code and allow them at the next tournament I planned to shoot in (Gold Cup). He said "Huh?" and I told him about the NAA's "dress code." 

His exact words were... "WHAT dress code?" 

Yup. That about sums it up right there.

If nobody can tell there's a dress code, then I don't see the point in having one at all.

However, having said all that, I do think the all-whites were sharp as he!! and wish we still wore them. But then, I've got buzz-cut hair too 

I think we need to consider things like archer's safety and common decency in our dress code, but things like which color pants we wear and "no" blue jeans just doesn't work IMO. 

John.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Save the all white for the cricket pitch. Color is a great way to distinguish teams. It is great to see the college shooters in mass in their uniforms. The dress code for pants is fine, shirts are the issue where almost anything goes.

I agree with the logo issue, especially on limbs. Whenever I can, I still buy limbs with without logos on the upper limb facing the archer. That includes PSE Carbon, PSE ProElite, Border. I checked to make sure when I ordered my Border HEX5 limbs recently. I am shooting my inexpensive glass Hoyt Epics now and it just does not feel right with all the advertisements. Most limbs look like time square advertisements.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Ahh, how times have changed. We have gone from legends like Ann Hoyt and Ann Clark wearing short shorts (per our current rules) and strapless blouses (an even bigger no-no today) to today's archers wearing Dockers and polos. Yet we have criticism on the dress code? 

Sorry, but with some of these oddball field shoot positions, white would be muddy brown by the time I was done. I love shoots where I can wear my khaki colored cargo shorts and my wide toed and ultra stable Keen hiking boots. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I am not a fan of the so-called dress code. As John's brother said, "What dress code?" If a spectator showed up to a big comp and it looked like a glorified club shoot, what's the point of having a dress code at all? 

I am not advocating a return to the all-white. I would prefer limiting the shirt/blouse options to T or collared shirt, minimal logos. Pants and skirts as currently required, and please, make everything fit! There are those folks who need to be covered up better than they are...

Club teams can be exempted if they are wearing their club jerseys. 

It would make for a classier look on the line. 

And before I get flamed, I wear navy or khaki shorts, and a white or navy top, minimal logo size. 

JMHO.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> We have gone from legends like Ann Hoyt and Ann Clark wearing short shorts (per our current rules) and strapless blouses (an even bigger no-no today)


Hank, I'd vote to bring those back... LOL! :darkbeer:

John.


----------



## NukeArcher (Mar 23, 2003)

I shot when we had to wear all white and cannot forget how painful it was. Imagine trying to purchase comfortable all white clothing with less than 40 square cm of logos, then attempting to keep it stain free throughout the season. Don't forget the "sharp looking" non-white tape over the logo or if the logo was not an official sponsor of the NAA. Also white referred to the orginal color, but not necessarily the present color of the uniform.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> Ahh, how times have changed. We have gone from legends like Ann Hoyt and Ann Clark wearing short shorts (per our current rules) and strapless blouses (an even bigger no-no today) to today's archers wearing Dockers and polos. Yet we have criticism on the dress code?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





limbwalker said:


> Hank, I'd vote to bring those back... LOL! :darkbeer:
> 
> John.



Hank and John,

I post this picture mainly to prove a point....not to you two, but to the powers that be, not that anyone from FITA's board reads this on a daily basis. 

Back in the day, shooting like this was the norm. And, to boot, Ann Hoyt admitted she shot in bare feet!








(Picture archive thanks to Frank Addington)

This is a shot of Ann Hoyt and Ann Clark at some unknown tournament. Note that one is barefoot (and I can't tell if the barefoot one is Ann Hoyt or Ann Clark).

Now, would anyone in the FITA rules committee have the temerity to tell either of these two legends that their shorts aren't 3 inches below their thumb and that they aren't wearing sleeves long enough? Heck, they weren't happy about the way they dressed *then*, and they were legendary at that point in time this picture was taken.

Rules are there to provide some sort of regularity. But rules can get so whacked that it becomes a joke. 

I understand that FITA wants archery to be a "white" uniform sport. Times have changed. If national team uniforms consisting of nothing more than a T-Shirt and baggy track pants are allowed (because the rules say so), than forcing non-national team shooters to conform to an oddball dress code where our honored predecessors didn't have one smacks of a group where there's a total control freak war going on.

Sorry, that's my pure bluntness coming across again.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

And, before I go off to my next meeting, here's more digs on the current dress code.

Here's another Archery Hall of Fame inductee....Ann Marston.



















Think anyone would tell her to go home and change?

-Steve


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

People on this forum complain all the time that archery cannot get any TV exposure, but then when the rules try to make archers look decent, even somewhat professional, people whine like a bunch of little girls.

Why would people want to watch archery on TV when the archers are dressed like Randy ******* and Wendy Whitetrash? They can watch COPS to see guys in their wife-beaters, beer guts hanging out, with their women in their shorty-shorts and tube tops. They certainly don't need to tune into a boring sport like archery, watching sticks hit a piece of paper, to see white trash nation. I think archers need to look a lot more professional than that. Do you really want to see my fat gut and fat butt on the line? I think not, and I don't want to see your's, either.

The FITA and NAA dress code is not onerous or overbearing. It requires one of three popular colors of pants, or normal length shorts, and a decent shirt. No jeans allowed? No camo allowed? No big deal! Personally, I'd love to see all the Hoyt and other manufacturer's shirts that the compounders wear banned completely. Makes them look like walking billboards.

Look professional, act professional, be professional. Try it some time.

By the way, the reason for banning women's short shorts and tube tops is so we don't look like sexist pigs. I certainly don't want to see skin on some of the female archers I've seen.


----------



## dhouse (Feb 3, 2010)

Steve N said:


> People on this forum complain all the time that archery cannot get any TV exposure, but then when the rules try to make archers look decent, even somewhat professional, people whine like a bunch of little girls.


You and I have _very_ different opinions of what people want to see on TV...


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

And people watch beach volley-ball for the sport, right? HAHA!


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Is there anything wrong with the current NAA dress code? I think it's just right; a good compromise between looking decent and being comfortable. The all-white dress code was a real PITA. I hated all-white so much.


----------



## fitadude (Jul 15, 2004)

Steve N said:


> The FITA and NAA dress code is not onerous or overbearing. It requires one of three popular colors of pants, or normal length shorts, and a decent shirt. No jeans allowed? No camo allowed? No big deal! Personally, I'd love to see all the Hoyt and other manufacturer's shirts that the compounders wear banned completely. Makes them look like walking billboards.
> 
> Look professional, act professional, be professional.


I remember back in the PAA days you had to wear dress slacks and a collared shirt. That looked very nice and showed you were more than just a paper plate puncher. I remember when people used to stop and watch the tournaments just because of the sea of white and how it looked walking down to the target. I have to say colors have a advantage in shopping. But I think if you are going to have a dress code you should be able to pick it out when a bunch of shooters are on the line. Now I had shot in tevas for years and now that has gone by the wayside as well. I can wear almost random colors but I can not wear the most comfortable shoes I own. 
Now all the years I have shot field you did not have to wear white. You could wear any color...but no camouflage. I would hate to get shot in the butt because they could not see it LOL.
I think we should be proud and look that way. If you hate dressing for success there are a number of archery disciplines that you can choose from. I do not think all the change has been the best thing to happen to our sport. I have been shooting this style for over twenty years and I have to say the NAA was much better than USA Archery. I will shoot this style until I can not pull a bow back anymore, or they stop making recurves.
I WANT MY TEVA"S BACK LOL.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

TER said:


> Is there anything wrong with the current NAA dress code?...


 I think a lot of folks would like the flexibility of wearing black pants. Actually any solid color for that matter.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Maybe this would get more fans


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

*dress code*

why would you want to wear black pants in the hot sun? personally i liked the all white outdoors in the sun it kept you cool.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

arrow1347 said:


> why would you want to wear black pants in the hot sun? personally i liked the all white outdoors in the sun it kept you cool.


"Indoors"


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Steve N said:


> People on this forum complain all the time that archery cannot get any TV exposure, but then when the rules try to make archers look decent, even somewhat professional, people whine like a bunch of little girls.
> 
> Why would people want to watch archery on TV when the archers are dressed like Randy ******* and Wendy Whitetrash? They can watch COPS to see guys in their wife-beaters, beer guts hanging out, with their women in their shorty-shorts and tube tops. They certainly don't need to tune into a boring sport like archery, watching sticks hit a piece of paper, to see white trash nation. I think archers need to look a lot more professional than that. Do you really want to see my fat gut and fat butt on the line? I think not, and I don't want to see your's, either.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the manufacturers who sponsor these shooters would object, just as the sponsors of NASCAR racers or B.A.S.S fishermen would if you tried to ban their logos in their respective sports. Archery is not immune from flagrant advertising. 

Everybody's opinion of what is reasonable and respectable is different. I would not want to have to wear all white--I attract dirt like a magnet. I understand no jeans or camoflage. But I have to question the specific color rules for pants but not shirts. And I can wear just about any color hat, quiver or footwear, including camoflage, which makes no sense to me.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

I went to a tournament years ago and had to listen to a debate over whether the archer's pants were "white" or "cream" (e.g.,, khaki). The kid had to go to Walmart to pick up a mediocre pair of pants to meet the standard. He would have looked better in blue jeans. Save me from the clothes police.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't mind the dress code. I think my daughters look extremely nice and professional when they shoot. 

I also think archery shouldn't have to look like a bunch of slobs ********. I cant tell you how many times i go to a shoot and see people looking like they just got out of line standing at wal-mart. this guy actually looks half way normal from what ive seen. lol


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

In the old photo, Ann Hoyt is on the right and Ann Clark on the left.

"The two Ann's."


----------



## toptox (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is a 1947 photo of Babe Bitzenburger pulling her arrows from the last target during a Salt Lake City tournament (which she won). This is somewhat more conservative attire than the later photos posted here so you can pick a time period to support your argument

Personally I always thought the white/green attire looked good but hated trying to make sure I was compliant and white always seemed to attract grass stains! 

Gary


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a photo in my office from the first NFAA style National Tournament that was held in Mich. around 1942. Many "greats" are present including Ann Weber (later Hoyt) and a tall lanky guy named Fred. (Bear)

It's a great, old vintage photo. Amazing.


As Ann Hoyt aged, I always joked that she had the best legs in archery and a smile a mile wide would come across her face. She was a great gal. Ann Clark also had some snazzy uniforms she wore on stage when she did her archery act at sports shows.

Frank


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

You know, no one on the PGA tour or in the tennis world seems to complain about having to adhere to a dress code. Imagine, if you will, a match at Wimbledon with one player wearing blue jeans and a ratty t-shirt and her opponent in cut-offs and a bikini top. Or the Georgia Masters with golf professionals just wearing whatever they please, let's say some baggy jogging pants and a Chicago Bulls jersey.

Sure, I don't think you have to have a holier-than-thou attitude towards dress codes at just-for-fun tournaments or club events. But I see no reason not to insist on adhering to the dress code for official FITA star tournaments. If the tournament is under FITA auspices, then it must be run by their rules, or respectively by the rules of the National Archery Assoc.

If I'm not mistaken, there is no stipulation on white clothing for field archery, even according to FITA rules. I personally think that the dress code does provide for a certain amount of "class". Target archery is a genteel sport, and white clothing (or khaki for that matter) is appropriate. 

So get the duds and get over it!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> You know, no one on the PGA tour or in the tennis world seems to complain about having to adhere to a dress code. Imagine, if you will, a match at Wimbledon with one player wearing blue jeans and a ratty t-shirt and her opponent in cut-offs and a bikini top. Or the Georgia Masters with golf professionals just wearing whatever they please, let's say some baggy jogging pants and a Chicago Bulls jersey.
> 
> Sure, I don't think you have to have a holier-than-thou attitude towards dress codes at just-for-fun tournaments or club events. But I see no reason not to insist on adhering to the dress code for official FITA star tournaments. If the tournament is under FITA auspices, then it must be run by their rules, or respectively by the rules of the National Archery Assoc.
> 
> ...


To play devil's advocate here....(and bear in mind, I like doing debating like this...)

Then make people who are on national teams conform to the same dress code.

There are provisions for those who are on national teams to be allowed to wear what the national team uniform of the day would be. In USA Archery's case, this can be any one of the myriad of sweat wicking T-Shirts along with baggy dark performance material based jogging pants.

Make those who are on national teams wear the same stuff that I would wear. Using your golf analogy, if Tiger Woods/Phil Mickelson and others have to wear the stuff listed in the dress code, then make the national team members do the same thing.

I await the flaming with anticipation! 

-Steve


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Beastmaster said:


> ...Then make people who are on national teams conform to the same dress code... I await the flaming with anticipation!  -Steve


No flaming from me, I have to agree with you on this point. Our national teams, MORE THAN ANYONE ELSE, should look professional on the range.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Our national teams do look professional. Well, usually they do. The dress code at the Olympics was strictly enforced. One day, our team leader got a "talking to" because we showed up for practice (or media day - can't remember which) with different shoes on. Everything else was the same but the shoes. But the point was well taken. All our international teams should look as good as they shoot IMO. Just don't do the orange long-sleeve spandex like the Dutch did and we'll be fine... :mg:

However, here in the states, I think the code should be more relaxed to allow for individuals to be, well, individuals. It would be nice for a spectator to at least be able to tell there's a dress code, but even if they can't, the code we have pretty well keeps folks from going too far and making us all look bad.

I will admit that I enjoy being able to wear blue jeans at the NFAA events though 

And I shot in sandals a LOT too Doug. Hated to see that one go. Most days, on the practice field in Athens, you would find me in my Doc Marten sandals because it was so darn hot there.

John.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

My favorite shooting pants are black, and of course, I appreciate a nice pair of jeans. And anyone who knows me knows that it's nearly impossible to get me out of my sandles.

I like the idea of a dress code, but I have a hard time finding clothes that look good me and I can shoot in that are dress compliant.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Another issue is that people can be very particular about their shooting clothes. Especially shoes. I'm surprised there haven't been complaints from archers about having to change from their favorite "archery" shoes for the sake of team uniformity.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

archerymom2 said:


> Another issue is that people can be very particular about their shooting clothes. Especially shoes. I'm surprised there haven't been complaints from archers about having to change from their favorite "archery" shoes for the sake of team uniformity.


So now I'm curious. What kid of shoes do they make you wear? I would assume that for the Olympics they have to wear those Nike archery shoes. What about for the USA team for World Cups and things like that?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Sighting In said:


> So now I'm curious. What kid of shoes do they make you wear? I would assume that for the Olympics they have to wear those Nike archery shoes. What about for the USA team for World Cups and things like that?


_
From the 2010 FITA Rule Book 1

3.22 DRESS REGULATIONS

3.22.1 World Championships are majestic occasions, honoured by the attendance of many dignitaries. It is therefore respectful and fitting that all athletes, Team Captains,
Officials, etc., participating in the Opening and Closing Ceremonies, should be properly and fully dressed in the uniform dress of their respective Member Associations.

3.22.1.1 During the Olympic Games, World Archery Championships (including Youth Championships) and World Cup Events, athletes and team officials must dress in professional looking sports clothing on the field of play.
•All members of 1 team must be dressed in the same team uniform. The men’s and women’s teams of 1 country may wear different design and colour uniforms. Team officials may wear a different style but should wear the same colours and should be easily identified as the official of their team;
•Women are required to wear dresses, skirts, divided skirts or shorts (these may not be shorter than the athlete’s fingertips when the arms and fingers are extended at the athlete’s side) or trousers (slacks), and blouses or tops (covering the front and back of the body, be fixed over each shoulder while still covering the midriff when she is at full draw);
•Men are required to wear trousers or shorts (these may not be shorter than the athlete’s fingertips when the arms and fingers are extended at the athlete’s side) and long or short sleeved shirts (covering the midriff when at full draw);
•No denim or jeans may be worn nor any oversize or baggy type pants or shorts;
•During the Team match play competition the same colour and style shirt/blouse/top and the same colour and style pants/shorts/skirts must be worn;
•Due to weather conditions, protective clothing such as sweaters, track suits, lycra sport shirts, raingear, etc. may be worn following approval by the Technical Delegate of the event or, in his absence, the Chairperson of the Tournament Judge Commission;
•Headwear is optional. _

*3.22.1.2 Sport shoes must be worn by all athletes and coaches during Target events. Sport shoes may be different styles but must cover the entire foot.*

_3.22.1.3 Athlete’s number is to be prominently displayed on the athlete’s quiver or thigh which is to be visible from behind the shooting line at all times while shooting is in progress.

3.22.1.4 At Olympic Games, World Archery Championships (including Youth Championships) and World Cup Events, all athletes must have their name across the back on the upper shoulder area in combination with the name of their country (or 3 letters NOC country code). Team officials must have their country name on the back of their shirt. The name and function of the team official are optional.

3.22.1.5 Athletes and team officials must conform to the dress regulations during the Official Practice.

3.22.2 No advertising of any kind whatsoever will appear on clothing worn by the athletes
or officials at any time during the tournament except as specified in the eligibility
rules._

So from what I have found it that the three team members of a specific category, ie “Junior, Male Compound” Get together at the end of the USAA team selection trials tournament and they chat something like this:
_*“Ahh, what sport shoes are you wearing? Do we all want to wear the same color? Ahh yeah I like black. Ahh we don’t have to wear the same color but it’s cool to look the same, U know, like a uniform and the same and stuff. Okay, lets wear black.” *_

And with a casual conversation team that has a good chance of standing on the gold medal podium at a World Archery Championship all wear black sport shoes.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

archerymom2 said:


> Another issue is that people can be very particular about their shooting clothes. Especially shoes. I'm surprised there haven't been complaints from archers about having to change from their favorite "archery" shoes for the sake of team uniformity.


On a warm day at the range, I love to shoot barefoot. But of course that is a big no no at a tournament. I wear my black "sport shoes" as specified in the dress code.

@Steve: I'm fine with uniforms, and they don't have to be white, either, as long as they look good. I liked the navy blue polo and khaki cargo shorts our team wore last year. And, without wanting to sound sexist, I think our women's team looks good in skirts!:shade: Sure beats the baggy sports "trousers" the German women's team wears!ukey:

But nobody looks good wearing those goofy bucket hats the Koreans always have on. They may be practical, but they are UGLY!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Anything that limits participation in the sport should be scrutinized to the highest degree. If just one person goes home because they don't have the right clothes on then we're shooting the pooch. NAA has a reputation of being an organization of elitist snobs and the turning off a lot of would be shooters is not what I would call good practice.

OK the Olympics and Nationally televised events can stipulate a dress code but beyond that it should be eliminated!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

b0w_bender said:


> Anything that limits participation in the sport should be scrutinized to the highest degree. If just one person goes home because they don't have the right clothes on then we're shooting the pooch. NAA has a reputation of being an organization of elitist snobs and the turning off a lot of would be shooters is not what I would call good practice.
> 
> OK the Olympics and Nationally televised events can stipulate a dress code but beyond that it should be eliminated!


It goes to show that if you have a good experience you tell a couple of folks, if you have bad experience, you tell a dozen. In my business, reputation is everything. 

I think the NAA "reputation" is from the old days and old attitudes. Today, most event managers are hungry for participation and go out of their way to be accommodating. For instance if an archer shows up with over size arrows and no one can lend them arrows, we quickly create a Vegas Division and he is still able to play. A new to USAA archer show up with Levis, and it always happens, we simple inform and next time, they come looking sharp and “code compliant”.

Here is to a better experience for you at a contemporary USAA national, regional or local event managed by a contemporary event host.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Bob,

Arizona events have been extremely accomodating to archers, but that is because the people involved are actively interested in promoting the sport and wanting it to grow. 

There are times where USA Archery helps things out, and other times they shoot themselves in the foot. 

I will use the recent Arizona State JOAD Indoor championships as an example. The staff that ran it know how to be accomodating, friendly, was not overbearing, helpful, and just plain knows how to run an event. 

However, you did see the disparity in dress codes between those who are on a national team and those who are on club teams. I know that our club team had a bunch of first timers who took great pains to conform to the dress code, and their parents see the national team members and wonder how they get away with it. 
One could say that those under the national team auspices earned it. However, if we expect those on the national team to represent the pinnacle of our sport, shouldn't they be exceeding expectations?

Again, I'm playing devil's advocate. I want to see the sport grow. I just can't tell if the changes need to start from the top down or from the bottom up.

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

b0w_bender said:


> Anything that limits participation in the sport should be scrutinized to the highest degree. If just one person goes home because they don't have the right clothes on then we're shooting the pooch. NAA has a reputation of being an organization of elitist snobs and the turning off a lot of would be shooters is not what I would call good practice.
> 
> OK the Olympics and Nationally televised events can stipulate a dress code but beyond that it should be eliminated!


I agree that International, National and STAR Fita events should follow the dress code. Local shoots definately not. States shoots I'm torn on.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Bob and Steve,

I'll try to help ya'll out and use myself as an example...

AZ State Indoor, I had on black pants and an underamour type shirt with a tank top over it... and cool yellow shoes (closed toe, which is tough bc I do love my sandals). Not the most "professional" of attire, but technically legal. The black pants were part of a US World Field team uniform, so allowed at all other NAA shoots. The underarmour covered my shoulders so I could get away with the tanktop over the top. This is basically what I practice in everyday, except I usually ditch the underarmour for a sports bra, have on sandals, and black yoga pants or shorts.

I never wear my USA team shirts to tournaments, even though I am VERY proud of them (and can't argue that they are probably more professional) for a couple of reasons... 

1) They don't fit me well and are not particularly flattering. They tend to be tight across the chest and stomach and funky in the sleeves. When we get those clothes for a team, we sort of have to guess at sizing without trying anything on, and based on what's available. Not everyone is built the same, but we do the best we can with what we have to work with. Maybe this is a girl thing, but it kind of relates to the whole dress code issue, but if I'm not comfortable with what I'm wearing, then I'm conscious about it and aware when people are taking pictures and such, and that's not where my head should be when I'm shooting. 

2) Sleeves. I DO NOT like to shoot in shirts with collars or sleeves. I have string clearance problems. Big ones. I'm not a small chested lady, so in order to get a shirt around my chest, it tends to mean the sleeves are going to be wide and baggy. That's a BAD thing for me because if that string catches that sleeve, the arrow is a loss. This is especially true at field when you are dealing with extreme ups and downs. So, I cut the sleeves out of most of my shooting shirts. It's SOOOO trailer park and I know it (and there is even a running joke to attest to that), but... If I could just wear the shirts I wanted to (a spaghetti strap nice shirt with a sports bra or something underneath) then I wouldn't have to be rigging the ones that are legal to make something that kind of works.

3) Color and fashion... as I said, I'm a girl and I like to look nice and pick clothes that I think highlight something about me. That's tough with a strict dress code.

4) Plus, and this is just me, but it seems kind of arrogant to me to wear USA stuff to a local or state shoot. It's like saying, "look at me, I'm somebody special" when everyone there knows you and shoots with you on a regular basis... and may be able to kick your ^$$ on any given day.

You know, I agree that everyone should look nice at a tournament, and since everyone's standards are going to be different, you try to have some basic rules in place. But for the local stuff, which nobody except family and friends come by to see... who cares if someone is in jeans, a tank top, and a sports bra?

Oh, and like someone else said earlier... Give me back my TIVAs. The sports shoe rule makes me crazy! A closed toe shoe isn't going to keep anybody from shooting an arrow into my foot if some accidental misfire happens, and if I stub my toe on an arrow, then it's my fault and responsability for being in sandals. UG. Let me wear what doesn't give me blisters or cause pain.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Plus, and this is just me, but it seems kind of arrogant to me to wear USA stuff to a local or state shoot




As for the sandals, whoever first suggested that we can't wear open toed shoes on the line anymore probably had a bias against them (appearance, or whatever) and threw out the old, tired "safety" card to scare everyone else into agreeing with them... I've seen this too many times with other things.

If shorts are allowed, I see no problem with sandals. Esp. when it's 90+ degrees or the field is wet and folks just want to have something practical to wear.

John.


----------



## tgarchery (May 17, 2006)

The closed toe shoes "sport shoes" came about not for saftey but because Jim Easton did not like the look of everyone wearing different shoes. (some really bad) Plus, he felt that for the TV image, an athelete should wear sport/running type shoes. It ended up stating closed toe shoes.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

tgarchery said:


> The closed toe shoes "sport shoes" came about not for saftey but because Jim Easton did not like the look of everyone wearing different shoes. (some really bad) Plus, he felt that for the TV image, an athelete should wear sport/running type shoes. It ended up stating closed toe shoes.


He would have had kittens over that famous marathoner who won a gold medal barefoot several decades ago


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> The closed toe shoes "sport shoes" came about not for saftey but because Jim Easton did not like the look of everyone wearing different shoes.


If that is true, I have a hard time believing that one person's opinion could be allowed to affect so many people. Even it it is Mr. Easton. 

This, IMO, is one rule that needs to be repealed. 

John.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> If that is true, I have a hard time believing that one person's opinion could be allowed to affect so many people. Even it it is Mr. Easton.
> 
> This, IMO, is one rule that needs to be repealed.
> 
> John.


I never would wear sandals but I agree. stupid rule that makes no sense.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Most folks here in Germany are proud to be active members of a club, and even more proud when they get to represent their club at a tournament. As I stated earlier, at the fun shoots, we really don't enforce the dress code, with the exception of prohibiting camouflage.

Nevertheless, most participants will come wearing at least a shirt (t-shirt, polo, or something like that) with their club logo, and most clubs try and have a "team look" to their clothes. Our club has white polos or tees with our logo on the back, black pants (specifically, no denim) and white or black sneakers. We even wear our "uniform" for league night shoots (two teams of four archers each from different clubs competing, the three top scores from each team count), which are definitely just for fun. But here it is more like something folks _want_ to do, not something they _must_ do (unless of course it is an official qualifying FITA tournament).

I would hate to see anybody get turned away from a tournament just because of their duds, *but* part of the preparations for an _official_ tournament involve informing oneself about the rules. I didn't do that before a tournament last summer and ended up shooting at a 3 spot target face instead of the 40cm I'd practiced on. My bad, so I got a lousy score.


----------



## manybows (Apr 18, 2004)

ScarletArrows said:


> Seriously...wear whatever you want imo.
> 
> Those people who showed up to shoot their bow the best they can ain't worried about what color underwear the other guys are wearing.


Oh, you mean all this time I was supposed to be wearing underwear?:mg:


----------

